# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A ka vdekur komunizmi?

## Rachel_

A ka vdekur komunizmi?

    Sipas pjesëmarrësve të një diskutimi që u zhvillua ditët e fundit  në Washington, një e pesta e popullsisë së botës jeton nën komunizëm, megjithëse jo sepse e duan një gjë të tillë. Disa prej diskutantëve presëmarrës thanë se numri i atyre që u zhdukën nga komunizmi mund të mos mësohet kurrë.

    Analistët që diskutuan mbi të ardhmen e komunizmit thanë se mbi 100 milion njerëz në gjithë botën janë eliminuar gjatë 90 vjetëve të fundit nga regjime komuniste.

    Lee Edwards, analist politik pranë organizatës jo-qeveritare, Heritage Foundation, thotë se është një dështim moral i kohës sonë që pasqyra e plotë e krimeve të komunizmit vazhdohet të kuptohet në mënyrë krejt të zbehtë.

    Kush e di që nën komunizëm kanë vdekur më shumë njerëz se sa gjatë gjithë luftërave të shekullit të 20 së bashku.

    Frank Kalzon, drejtor ekzekutiv i qendrës për një Kubë të Lirë vë në dukje se viktimat e komunizmit përfshijnë edhe ata njerëz, që i kanë mbijetuar shtypjes komunizte, por vuajnë gjatë gjithë jetës pasoja mendore.

    Gjatë 70 vjetëve të komunizmit, udhëheqësit e këtij sistemi burgosën qindra miliona njerëz për bindjet e tyre. Qytetarëve të regjimeve komuniste iu konfiskuan pasuritë e tyre personale. Të tjerëve iu mohua çdo mundësi për arsye të biografisë familjare. Zoti Kalzon thotë se shtypja ende vazhdon në vendet komuniste.

    Sot në Birmani, Kinë, Bjellorusi, në Kubë viktimat janë ata që guxojnë të thonë atë që shumica e njerzve rreth tyre janë gati vetëm ta mendojnë atë.

    Harry Vu, i cili u ka shpëtuar kampeve të punës në Kinë, thotë se komunizmi sot është produkt i diktatorëve dhe jo i ideologjisë.

    A po vdes komunizmi? Ai ka vdekur. Edhe në Kinë asnjeri nuk beson në komunizëm. Asnjeri nuk beson se komunizmi sjell një të ardhme të mirë.

    Zoti Vu thotë se në periudhën 1940-1960, njerzit ishin të gatshëm të luftonin për ideologjinë komuniste, por besimi i tyre në parimet e një shoqërie pa klasa është venitur me kalimin e viteve. Zoti Vu thotë se aty ku ekziston, komunizmi mbijeton për shkak të frikës dhe kërcënimit të sunduesve autokratë.

    Kongresi amerikan ka miratuar një ligj për ndërtimin e një memoriali këtu në Washington për nder të më shumë se 100 milion viktimave të komunizmit. Puna për hedhjen e themeleve të këtij memoriali është në plan të fillojë muajin e ardhshëm dhe ndërtimi i memorialit pritet të përfundojë në qershor të vitit të ardhshëm.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Një pjesë e madhe edhe në Shqipëri  e duan murtajën(komunizmin) edhe pse shumë mënxyra i solli këtij vëndi.  Dhe këtë nuk e kuptoj?????????????????????????????? .................PËRSE DUHET TA KËRKOJNË OSE DUAN MORTAJËN

----------


## Lulzim7

Aty ku e filluan gjermanet ne luften e 2 boterore e vazhduan amerikanet ne te ashtequajturen sistemi demokratik..........

----------


## Endri_UCK

*Komunizmi ka perfundu dhe nuk kemi ce duam sepse komunizmi ka fillu na armiket e tan Ruset kshu qe nuk e duam komunizmin, 
duam Shqiperi te bashkuar me cdo kuptim qe ka kjo fjala  .*

----------


## Kinney

komunizmi eshte nje mjet politik dhe ideologjik qe eshte perdorur dhe perdoret e dhe sot nga forcat e medha per te kontrolluar pjesen e padeshiruar te popullsise boterore.

----------


## padrilla

komunizmi i rrenjet e thella, mendoj qe komunizmi nuk do vdes kurr.

----------


## uj me gaz

kane deshtuar diktaturat qe perdornin komunizmin si ideologji, ashtu sic do deshtonte cdo lloj tjeter diktature, por askush nuk mund te pohoje, qe nje organizem (shtet, federate etj), qe do funksiononte ne dobi te te gjitheve, qe qellim kryesor do kishte krijimin e dhenien e mundesive per te punuar e jetuar edhe atyre, te cilet me forcat e tyre nuk do mundnin te financonin dot shkollimin apo sigurimet shendetsore te femijeve do ishte i deshtuar qe ne fillim. Por per te arritur kete do duhej te prekej thelbi i kapitalizmit: "PRONA", qe edhe nen kapitalizem - sic po e tregon kriza e sotme - nuk eshte dhe aq e sigurt.

----------


## valdetshala

> komunizmi i rrenjet e thella, mendoj qe komunizmi nuk do vdes kurr.


Pajtohem me kete mendim plotesisht, sidomos kur eshte ne pyetje Kosova dhe Shqiperia, Mendojme ndyshe Veprojme ndryshe

----------


## Zoti Basha

Eshte i gjalle e eshte ne jete, 
eshte ne drite te vertete!

Sepse njerezit jane debila. Por te pakten ata pese kokra qe kane mend mos ta pesojne nga turma. Ta kantonizojme, pra, shqiperine tone te dashur. Une per vete dua te behen Duke i Dukates se Madhe te Komunes se Parisit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

teme interesante kjo.

cfar u pa ne mitingun terrorist te edvin rames nen penxheret e kryeministrise para votimeve?

nje shkelje ligji e regullash e normash..

mirpo cfar ndodhi..

vet ambasadori amerikan erdhi dhe u beri nje inspektim perkrahes ashiqare.. falangave polpotiste qe kish barrikaduar aty selia roze.
dhe ambasadori nuk u beri asnje vrejtje batalioneve te tosklos ruc spiropal brace veli-dokles qe hungerinin me fyerje e xheste rrugaco-banditeske sipas modelit edvinian..

ishin ditet para votimit..
pra nuk ekzistonte "arsyeja" e famshme  "kutia"..

e cfar eshte kjo?

te gjithe e dime se cfar eshte PS-ja.. eshte pjesa me e qelbur  me e inkriminuar e ish PPSH-se..

e treguan veten ata me 97 ten se si dine te djegin vrasin e pine gjak njerzish te pafajshem..

 e pra dhe ne 97 dhe ne 2010 keto falanga kanibalesh..kane mbeshtetje tek ambasadori amerikan.. dje nje qelbesire si mariz lino e sot nje guak  apo kim filb si widhersi..

pra gjerat nuk jan aq te thjeshta..



..

----------


## Preng Sherri

Nuk shtrohet çështja në këtë mënyrë se a ka vdekur Përgjithmonë Komunizmi ngaqë ky erdhi si ideologji dhe pushtet në një hapësirë kohore; veproj dhe sundoj për të ikur po njësoj sikur që ikën para tij Skllavopronaria dhe feudalizmi.
Edhe në Skllavopronari kishte maltretime, vuajtje, burgosje, varje prerje kokash!
Në feudalizëm gjithashtu.
 Gjatë zhvillimit kapitalist nga vendet Kapitaliste dy herë filluan Luftrat Botërore: e para dhe e dyta.
  Nëse mendoni se mjafton të quhesh me emrin " shtet komunist" dhe me këtë paç - gaboheni. Përse e them këtë gjë?
 Nëse shikojm teorin që zhvillonin Marksi dhe Engelsi ( përhapesit e idesë komuniste dhe me prejardhje çifute) sot në Praktikë, ta zëmë atë zbatim ka SUEDIA si shtet ani pse ajo është Monarki!
 Por nëse mendoni në diktatura është gjë tjetër.
 Ja përse e them këtë gjë?
 Sot ke një numër t'madh të shteteve në botë, të cilat fare dhe kurrë asnjëherë s'kanë qenë ( zyrtarishtë)" komuniste" por të cilat sundojn me dorë të hekurt! Kemi nga ato shtete, Libinë e Gadafit, Sirinë, marokun sikurse që kemi shtetet me rregullim ideologjik një partiak si KINA, Korea, Kuba, një pjesë e Vietnamit, kambogjës një pjesë dhe të cilat, s'kanë fare ndryshim, ta zëmë me atë që bënte Sadam Huseini ose disa të tjerë në ca vende të Amerikës Latine.
 PRa s'kemi të bëjmë me ideologji por kemi të bëjmë me diktatura!
 Pyetja më e mirë do të ishte: A kanë vdekur të gjitha diktaturat?
 Unë mendoj që, nëse s'do t'ketë në secilin vendë të botës, rregullim kushtetutar në atë mënyrë që, Kryetarit të shtetit të mos i lejohen më shumë se dy mandate - diktaturat e kanë të vështirë të vdesin përfundimisht!
 PRa, skemi të bëjmë me ideologji sipas meje por me dhënje të pushtetit të IKS Personi, me mandat të pakufrizuar dhe në këtë mënyrë mundësi të instalimit të pushtetit të dorës së fortë!
 Ne kemi HUGO CHavezin i cili megjithëse sundon në një shtet që zyrtarisht ka rregullim " demokratik" ay ngadalë nëse nuk largohet nga pushteti po " rrezikon" të shëndërrohet në një diktator të " vogël-t'madh".
 Jepjani pushtetin pa KUFI presidentit të Amerikës dhe do t'shikojm se si ngadalë do t'fillon të shenderrohet në një diktatot ngaqë i rriten orekset që të sundoj gjerë në vdekje; kështu që duke e ditur se edhe nëse bë MREKULLIRA për dy mandate - zoti krahët me ia dhanë se merr mandatin e tretë!

 TALIBANET s'kishin dhe s'kanë ideologji komuniste por e dimë se çfarë janë në gjendje për t'bërë!

----------


## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje për të gjithë.

Komunizmi, një e ashtuquajtur era që e pushtoi njerëzimin që në kohë më të hershme dhe që vazhdon ta pushtoj në një pjesë të konsiderueshme edhe ditëve të sotme. Kur të flasëm për komunizmin na shfaqen dy aspekte ose mënyra në të cilat mund të shprehemi, e para është për komunizmi që ishte në vende të caktuara dhe që sot "ligjshmërisht" nuk është edhe pse në njëfar menyre jashtligjore egziston ende, flas për ata vende që e kan hequr komunizmin si regjim dhe mënyra e dytë për të folur reth komunizmit është komunizmi që mbretëron sot në mënyrë ligjore nëpër vende të caktuara.

Personalisht nuk mendoj se do të vij ndonjëher ajo kohë kur komunizmi të jetë zhdukur përfundimisht nga shoqëria e njerëzimit. Një era që sundoi, sundon dhe do të sundoj në vende të caktuara nuk mund të zhduket aq lehtë dhe aq shpejt aty për aty. Për ata që dinë më shumë në lidhje me komunizmin dhe në veçanti me personat që përkrahin këtë era, pra komunistët! E dim shumë mirë se edhe në ditët e sodit në vende ku ka dekada që është larguar regjimi komunist ka ende persona ose më mirë ta quajmë grupacione që veprojnë në emër të komunizmit, persona të sëmurë në njëfar mënyre nga ky virus  dhe që edhe në të ardhme nuk do të japin dorëheqje përfundimtare nga ky regjim mizor.

Andaj me një fjali të shkurt mund të them që komunizmi ka egzistuar në masivitet, egziston në vende ose zona të caktuara dhe mendoj se do të vazhdoj egzistencën edhe në të ardhmen, ndoshta jo aq ndjeshëm sa ka qenë dhe sa është tani por kryesorja se do egzistoj.

Rap.

----------


## alem_de

Komunizmi si Ideologji ka skaduar,por si sistem jeton akoma ne kokat e disave ne Shqiperi.Pra vetm ka ndryshuar formen.E rezikshme per Shqiperine se nuk kan besim investoret per investime. :i terbuar:

----------


## gjirfabe

Pse, Edi Rama dhe Erjon Veliaj sa here kujtohet dita e rezimit te komunizmit "fshihen" ....dhe, nuk tregojne as respektin me te vogel per kete dite te madhe!


BEQIR SINA, 

New York, 


Ringjallja e enverizmit po pengon integrimin e Shqiperise ne Europe. 

BENSONHURST - BROOKLYN NY : Njezet vjet pas rezimit te Murit te Berlinit, nje ngjarje madhe - madje edhe me e madhja ne historine e saj - prej se kur kjo semundje kanceroze mbertheu gjithe Europen juglindore, madje edhe vendin tone, shihet nga shume njerez,  vetem si fillimi i fundit te komunizmit ne Evrope. Kjo dite shihet sot, 20 vjet me pase, vetem si nje kohe, kur njerezit ne shtetet e Europes juglindore, perfshire edhe Shqiperine, qe kaloi diktaturen me te eger, jane duke i bere nje nder e respekt te gjithe atyre qe ishin ngritur ne ate kohe kunder shtypjes komuniste.

    Shqiperia , eshte nga te vetemet vende te Europes juglindore, qe ishte e para qe iu kundervu sistemit komuniste . Ne Shqiperi, ka levizje te tilla dhe perpjekje per te rezuar komunizmit me kryegritjen e Postribes, grupin e Deputeteve, e tjera ngjarje deri tek revolta e Spaçit. Ne Shqiperi nga regjimi komuniste i Enver Hoxhes jane ekzekutuar 5 577 burra dhe 450 gra.-Jane denuar 26 768 burra dhe 7 367 gra.-Kane vdekur ne burg 1 065 persona.-Kane humbur aftesine mendore 408 vete.-Kane vdekur ne kampet e internimit 7 022 vete.

      Ne vitin 1956, qytetaret e Hungarise, u ngriten me ne krye Imre Nagyn, kunder pushtetit te tyre komunist. Bashkimi Sovjetik, filloi nje pushtim masiv, te Hungarsie, duke vrare shume kundershtare te regjimit. Shume viktima u varrosen jo-rastesisht, ne varre masive.

     Ne vitin 1989, ne te njejtin vit te rezimit te Murit te Berlinit, nje rivarrim ceremoniale u mbajt ne Hungari per te nderuar ata qe humben jeten e tyre ne kryengritjen e Imre Nagyit ne 1956. Ndersa, pika me kulminante, per te nderuar vektimat e komunizmit, eshte shenuar  ne 1993 kur Kongresi Amerikan miratoje ngritjen e nje Muzeumi te Viktimave te Komunizmit, dhe ne qershor 2009, kur po ne kryeqytetin e SHBA- Washington, vete presidenti George W. Bush ne detyre, atehere, ngriti nje permendore per te kujtuar viktimat e komunizmit, dhe Fondacionin e Memorialit te Viktimave te Komunizmit ne Uashington. 

     Keto ngjarje u bene per te nderuar  te gjithe te renet, kudo ku sundoi komunizmi me nje ceremoni nderkombetare. Vete presidneti Bush vendosi kuroren ne pervjetorin e 20 te ceremonise rivarrimit te viktimave te komunizmit ne Hungari.

     Mirpo fatkeqesia me madhe dhe injorimi me i madh po ndodh sa here  kujtohet rrezimi i komunizmit edhe ne Tirane, nga ish njerezit Bllokut, e bijte e tyre,  qe i perngjane atyre  kopukve te Kines, Serbise, Rusise, Kubes, Vietnamit dhe Korese se Veriut,. 


      Edi Rama, Gramoz Ruci, Skender Gjinushi, Valentina Leskaj, Diana Çuli, Erion Braçe dhe Eiron Velia, nuk u pane dhe nuk ishin  kerkundi ne Tirane, as ne konfrenca shtypi  keto dite kur kujtohej 8 Dhjetori i protestave historike te studenteve te Universitetit te Tiranes. Pse nuk e kujtuan keta te cilet çdo dite dalin ne ekranet e televizorve dhe faqet e gazetave, dje,  qofte edhe me nje konference shtypi, apo ashtu siç kujtuan disa dite me pare edhe 29 nentorin, vetem per t'a ideoligjizuar ate date dhe treguar trashgminine e tyre.


      Edi Rama, Gramoz Ruci, Skender Gjinushi, Valentina Leskaj, Diana Çuli, Erion Braçe dhe Eiron Velia iu bashkuan kunderqendrimit ndaj atyre qe e nderuan dhe e kujtuan 8 Dhjetorin, duke u bere nje nderim me kete rast te gjithe atyre qe sakrifikuan me 8 Dhjetor, me ane te kesaj dite, e cila tani njihet si Dita e Rinse. Mirpo per koiçidence, kjo dite dje u injorua dhe u bojkotua njesoje me ate te ambasadorit te Rusise, te ambasadorit te Serbise, Kubes, Kines e Venezueles Bolivise, Peruse, Afganistanin, Irani, Iraku, Kazakistani, Moldavia dhe vende te tjera te botes, qe lajmeruan se nuk do te jene te pranishme gjate ceremonise se ndarjes se çmimit Nobel per Paqen. 


      Dite kjo e parashikuar qe te mbahet ne daten 10 dhjetor, me nje ceremoni qe eshte bere me dije se do te bojkotohet prej tyre, per shkaqe ideologjike te lidhjeve te ketyre vendeve me Kinen komuniste .Fjala eshte konkretisht per disa shtete qe ende mbrojne Kinen komuniste ne ideologjine e saj. Lajmi eshte bere me dijeni nga Komiteti Norvegjez i Nobelit, i cili, ka deklaruar se keto vende paskan nxjerre justifikime te ndryshme per mospjesemarrjen ne ceremonine e 10 dhjetorit te nderimit te disidentit kinez fitues i çmimit Nobel per Paqe.

Por qe te gjithe bota e dine se ato shtete e bejne kete per te dale ne mbrojtje te Kines, e cila eshte kunder nje anti komunisti - disidentit te burgosur prej saj, qe e fitoi Çmimin Nobel per Paqen.


       Ne Shqiperi, per 8 Dhjetorin , Partia Socialiste ishte zhytur keto dite ne nje "heshtje varri dhe ra ne zi". Nderkohe, qe miliona shqiptare perkujtonin diten historike te 8 Dhjetorit, qe shenoje perpjekjen e pare te studenteve shqiptare, per rrezimit e regjimit te diktatorit mizor te komunizmit, Enver Hoxha. Ndonese kane kaluar 20 vjet nga kjo dite e shenuar per çdo shqiptar, ne pasardhesen e Partise se Punes, vazhdon te mbizoteroje fryma pro-komuniste dhe diktatoriale, e misheruar qartesisht ne figuren e drejtuesit aktual te PS-se, Edi Rama. 


     Afiniteti i tij per komunizmin tashme eshte i mirenjohur jo vetem per faktin se ai kaloi te gjithe rinine e tij se bashku me te atin e tij Kristaq Ramen skulptorin e Bllokut, ishte ende duke gdhendur bustet e Enver Hoxhes, dhe pikturuara portretet e tij - por, ai eshte dalluar edhe nga prirjet komuniste e diktatoriale qe ai ka shfaqur gjate drejtimit te Partise Socialiste. Gjate rinise se tij, Rama iu perkushtua regjimit, duke u bere deri edhe ne nje bashkepunetor i Sigurimit famekeq te Shtetit, ne Klubin e Basketbollit te Dinamos, dhe insititutin e Arteve, ne revisten e te cilit plotesonte me skicat e tij - trimerine e atyre "heronjeve", te regjimit qe torturonin, vrisinin, pushkatonin pa gjyqe dhe u shkaterronin jeten mijera qytetareve shqiptare. 


      Andaj dhe ish studenti i Arteve, ate dite qe po kujtojme, te gjith sot(pra ne 8 Dhjetor 1990), i la koleget e tij dhe shoket e klases ne balte,  thuhet se ne 8 dhjetor 1990, Rama ia mbathi ne Korfuze, ku shkoi te hapi po me daten 8 Dhjetor, ekspoziten e tij personale me pikturat e realizmit socialiste. "Çfare, koicidence !?"  

      Kete afinitet me regjimin komunist dhe ekzekutoret e tij, Rama e deshmoi qartesisht se fundmi edhe me qendrimet e tyre refraktare ndaj ligjit te Lustracionit. Ishte pikerisht ky afinitet me te kaluaren me te erret qe shqiptaret kane perjetuar ndonjehere, qe e shnderroi edhe 20-vjetorin e protestave te studentve, diten e 8 Dhjetorit, ne dite zie, dje  per Partine Socialiste dhe kryetarin e saj Edi Rama. 


        Reklamuesit e politikes se re nuk kane gjetur kurajon per te pershendetur, nderuar e respektuar diten ne te cilen shqiptaret i dhane goditjen e fundit regjimit me poshterues e torturues qe kishin perjetuar ndonjehere qytetaret shqiptare, duke deshmuar serish edhe pas afro dy dekadash, mentaliteti dhe filozofia e diktatures vazhdon te dominoje ne mendjen dhe shpritin e pasardhesit te komunizmit, te grupuar ne skalione te Partise Socialiste. 

      "Ne vitin 1989, parashikimet jane bere se Muri i Berlinit do te zgjasete dhe nje tjeter 50 vjeçar deri ne 100 vjet te tjera", ka thene Lee Edwards, kryetari i fondacionit Fondacionin te Memorialit te Viktimave te Komunizmit ne Uashington,, ne ceremonine e ngritjes se ketij monumenti, "por, thote Lee Edards, ato parashikime ishin shume te gabuara - Komunizmi, vertet ra, por "nuk ka rene shpriti i atyre qe e mbajten gjalle komunizmin" 


  Nerkohe : "Mesimi kryesor eshte se nuk mjafton shkaterrimi i monumenteve, gureve, pllakave prej çimentoje, i bronxeve apo materialeve te tjera qe mund te perbehen statujat, por duhet zhdukur vete shpirti i diktatures" ka thene i ndjeri Pjeter Arbnori, i thirrur ndryshe edhe si "Mandela" shqiptar per shkak te 30-vjeteve te kaluara neper burgjet komuniste.


    Mirepo, edhe pse perpjekjet e anti-komunizmit kane rezultuar te suksesshme gjate 20 viteve te fundit, "e rrezikshme" eshte thote Edwards, se forcat e erreta ose trashgimtaret - ithtaret e komunizmit ne Europen juglindore, ende e kane pershkruar nga besimi i perbashket qe komunizmi "nuk ka vdekur". Ata na thone gati çdo dite "por, ne nuk duam t'i besojme se : "Komunizmi nuk ka vdekur, eshte ende aty." ne vende si Kina, Kuba, Vietnami, Koreja e Veriut, Venezuela, Bolivia, Moldavia qe kane qeverite komuniste. Por, edhe ato vende perendimore, e dhe ketu ne SHBA-es, qe u bene streha e tyre, mbasi Muri i Berilinit ra dhe komunizmimi ra.

  "Detyra jone sot eshte se ne duhet te punojme per te edukuar te rinjte tane, keto gjenerata qe se bashku me ne dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme, qe kurr te mos harrojne te kaluaren tone. Ata, qe nuk kujtojne kete gjem qe perjetoje njerezimi per 50 vjete mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, dhe qe nuk nderojne sot kete dite, ata qe nuk bejne studime te historise, jane te denuar per te perseritur ate, "tha Edwards duke shtuar se jemi ne ata "qe kemi nevoje per te mbajtur vemendjen e opinionit publik, mbi krimet dhe viktimat e komunizmit."

   Per te kujtuar eshte ngritur Memorialit i Viktimave te Komunizmit ne Uashington, i cili eshte themeluar nga Kongresi Amerikane  ne vitin 1993, si nje menyre per te perkujtuar ate baze, qe do te  thote se eshte per te nderuar dhe respektuar me shume se 100 milione viktimave te komunizmit, anembane botes. Per kete qellim ne qershor 2007, nje memorial i larte, u lartesua ne Uashington ne shenje nderimi. E cila, eshte nje kopje 4.2-meter e larte, prej bronzi e qujatur "Perendeshe e Demokracise" . Ajo ka kopjuar statujen e ndertuar nga studentet kineze gjate protestave 1989 Tiananmen Square,.Perkujtimoria ne Uashington, eshte dedikuar viktimave te komunizmit nga Presidenti Xhorxh W. Bush. (Shih materialet e botuara Bush : Memorial per viktimat e komunizmit.") 


      Ne nje menyre  Memoriali i Viktimave te Komunizmit ne Uashington, eshte themeli i nderimit dhe respektimit te viktimave te komunizmit, duke u bere keshtu edhe permes kontaktit ne online anembane botes, si nje muze i ri per viktimat e komunizmit.

    Muzeu i Viktimave te Komunizmimit ne Uashington, ka seksione qe perfshijne çdo komb qe ka kaluar ose aktualisht jeton nen nje regjim komunist. Ai perfshin ne menyre te detajuar afat kohorin prej nga 1848 ne te tashmen. Ne muze gjindet dhe Galeria e heronjve per te nderuar individet kyç, te vdekur dhe te gjalle, te gjithe atyre qe kane bere nje perpjekje te jashtezakonshme anti-komunist, ndersa Salla e quajtur e  "poshtersise" ofron biografite e sundimtareve ne te kaluaren komuniste dhe sot, duke perfshire Josef Stalin, Fidel Castro dhe Mao Zedong , Nikola Çausheskun  dhe diktatoret e tjere ne Europen juglindore.

Nje nga pjeset me interaktive, te Muzeut i Viktimave te Komunizmimit ne Uashington eshte  Regjistri i viktimeva, ai eshte nje vend ku familjaret e viktimave te komunizmit, nga çdo vend i botes mund te lene shenimet e nderit per njerezit e vendit te tij dhe te dashurit e tyre.

----------


## RiGerta

Une kam bindjen e patundur qe edhe sot e kesaj dite ekzistojne komunista.Te gjithe politikanet jane nga ish Partite komuniste.Perderisa te gjithe jane pjelle e kohes se kaluar s'ka se si te vdese komunizmi.Ai jeton mes nesh!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Me sa di un,Saliu eshte akoma gjall..."

----------


## Gentian_gr

Marksi se shkroi per te vdek,pasi jetojne naziste sa te duash :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Sme intereson nje pun e kryer.

----------


## Jackie

Si mund t'kete vdekur komunizmi kur kemi 20 vjet qe udhehiqemi nga sekretari pare i partise punes? Eshte po i njejti sistem ,me nje ndryshim qe kundershtimet dhe pakenaqsite ndaj qeverise nuk te internojne ,por te heqin nga puna dhe te detyrojne te emigrosh. Ne zgjedhjet e fundit te 2009 u moren gjithe arsimtaret neper drejtori dhe ju dha urdher verbal qe votoni PD ndryshe do hiqeni nga puna. Per mjeket e njejta gje, dhe per cdo nenpunes te institucioneve shteterore. Pra ky eshte KOMUNIZEM , qe te imponon me nje menyre apo tjeter jashte deshires se individid voten. Nqf se dikur komunizmi te impononte zboret dhe marshimet leniniste ,sot ke mitingjet qe duhet me patjeter t'jesh prezent me firme. Nqf se dikur komunizmi te impononte te sakrifikoheshe per nenen parti , sot ti merr saliu leket nga konto bankare dhe ja jep shkodres si demshperblim ,po flasim per msus ,mjek e kshu me rradhe.

Pra demokraci eshte thjesht nje fjale qe e ka marre era me kohe. Sistemi eshte i teri komunist dhe udhehiqemi nga ish-komunista qe deri dje i kane sherby partise. Del albana vokshi i rref gjoksit si  demokrate flakte ,2 dite me vone del n'gazete qe gjyshja i paska dale ne foto me enverin dhe se vokshi paska qene shtepi qe hynin e dilnin komunista .lol. Hajde merre vesh tani.

----------


## strange

> A ka vdekur komunizmi?


Jo jo s'ka vdekur. Sapo e pash në tv Edi Romen.

----------

